
A Seismic Shift in How People Eat - electrum
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/08/opinion/a-seismic-shift-in-how-people-eat.html
======
DrScump
posted just yesterday (with lots of comments)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10526729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10526729)

